# Leah @AIB is a winner !



## 4wdnoob (Sep 1, 2009)

Hello, 

Just wanted to publicly say THANK YOU to Leah @AIB Insurance, I have just taken a policy out with her for my newly acquired R35 GTR and when my 32 is up for renewal I will be returning to her for a quote for that too 😊

Thanks muchly Leah 😁👍


----------



## AIB Insurance (Jun 24, 2015)

Thank you for your kind words. These will be passed onto Leah. 

Don't forget, we give massive discounts for other vehicles & home insurance if you've got a policy with us, so don't hesitate to contact us on 02380 268351 for all your other insurance needs also.

Many Thanks

AIB Insurance
02380 268351.


----------



## 4wdnoob (Sep 1, 2009)

Already spoke to Murray yesterday and Leah left me a VM while I was at work today, I am taking out a policy with AIB for the 32 next week 👍


----------

